# Classic Clubs



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

So now I am here in Japan for good. I had to put my clubs away until I can get a car and find a course.
Anyway my father in law has a set of old clubs... I believe they are Ben Hogans Sole Tour and Muralman woods (literally woods)...
Should I just trash them ebay them???


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

you wouldnt get money for them and why trash them if someone you know wanted to go golfing theirs a set for them i would just keep them.


----------



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

I wish I had the space to keep them. The irons are really nice though. Funny thing is my cousin inherited the same clubs from someone as well. I wish I knew someone here that I could give them to. I do plan to keep the 3, 4 iron and SW.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

golf clubs dont take up to much room


----------



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

golfermatt91 said:


> golf clubs dont take up to much room


Never been to tokyo huh? :laugh:


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

dont bin them, people will always buy stuff on ebay.

try your luck, what have you got to lose?


----------

